# Question About Trimming Bacopa caroliniana



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just bumping this up a bit. Can anyone give any advice? Thanks


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would not trim a stem and expect a piece that has no leaves to live. Its possible it could live, I just wouldnt expect it to.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I would not trim a stem and expect a piece that has no leaves to live. Its possible it could live, I just wouldnt expect it to.


Ah. Ok I see. Ok maybe I need a different stradedy with the bacopa. Maybe just trim it down, pull bare stem and replant tops?


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

try to leave some of the leaves on the plant other wise it will die i let mine grow diagonal along the surface so light shines down most of the stem and i get leaves all the way down


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Some stem plants root very well and resprout from stubs well. Some stems don't root well and don't resprout well. Some probably resprout from stubs with no leaves and some need leaves. Every plant is different and the age of the rooted bit matters as well. Big help I am!

You need to figure out how it works in your tank. The thread you refer to isn't a non CO2 tank and in my bright CO2 enriched tank Bacopa retains its leaves for a very long time. The rooted stems I planted in early December still have the bottom leaves and I don't know how old they are. They are cuttings rooted back in May when I set up this tank.

Try it a couple different ways. Cut lower down and plant the cuttings. Cut higher up and plant the cuttings and see what happens.

Bacopa is my iron plant, it isn't fazed by anything I have ever done to it. Hope it is the same for you.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 to Bacopa strength. 

I trim all varieties every which way from Sunday and they always take root. Have even had leafless stem segments take root but they end up looking ugly for a while.


----------



## crowconor (Jan 29, 2012)

I dont really have any advice, but that tank looks awesome!


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

I've trimmed my down (Monday) to bout an inch left above the gravel and already seeing new growth. From my experience the leaves from the bacopa caroliniana will start growing roots and new growth when they fall off the plant and float in my tank.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Some stem plants root very well and resprout from stubs well. Some stems don't root well and don't resprout well. Some probably resprout from stubs with no leaves and some need leaves. Every plant is different and the age of the rooted bit matters as well. Big help I am!
> 
> You need to figure out how it works in your tank. The thread you refer to isn't a non CO2 tank and in my bright CO2 enriched tank Bacopa retains its leaves for a very long time. The rooted stems I planted in early December still have the bottom leaves and I don't know how old they are. They are cuttings rooted back in May when I set up this tank.
> 
> ...


You are a help! Thank you. This is a NON-CO2 tank. For now...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

crowconor said:


> I dont really have any advice, but that tank looks awesome!


Thanks!! 
Still learning everyday...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

SBPyro said:


> I've trimmed my down (Monday) to bout an inch left above the gravel and already seeing new growth. From my experience the leaves from the bacopa caroliniana will start growing roots and new growth when they fall off the plant and float in my tank.


Cool. Good to know. 

So I think what I will do is hack it down. Worse that will happen is that it doesn't grow back. I can always pull trimmings of it from my 10 gallon. 
Follow my thread for the photos in the near future. 

Thank you everyone for your advice/comments.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to show you guys the growth of my stems, mainly the red ludwigia and bacopa. The first shot in my post is from 2/20. Today I took a shot with my iPhone(sorry low quality) and its amazing how much growth in 4 days with no co2! Could be the fresh dirt in this tank? Not sure. And I spotted baby Sakuras in there yesterday. also, I am not really doing any big water changes, hence the tinted water. Just top offs and minor siphoning to get rid of wood chips and some visible ditrius(sp?) ok. I should probably post this in my main thread but I want to get a better shot with my good camera first.


----------

